# meet sasha



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok all since i gave the pied to my friends daughter i was thinking hmmmmm that puts me in a bind for rapture my other wf male split to lutino so i called another local breeder and he just so happened to have like thirty 5 month old tiels so i had the pick of the crop so to speak now this breeder does not hand feed or hand tame so i was sure it would be wild but as you can see in the pics she is not wild i think the good lord was with me to pick out the one i was to have


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

what a cutie!!! congrats allen!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

thankyou kim she is just so gorgious i,m hopeing that sasha and rapture will pair up i,m going to put them in a seperate cage after quarantine


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

So cute! That was unbelievably lucky you got such a tame little thing out of a bunch of 30 wild critters!  Congrats!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and all i paid was $60.00


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

oihmygod she is preciouis...how beautiful


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She's absoloutely adorable, congrats allen! reminds me so much of Mali.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a pretty girl


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

She's very pretty. Congratulations!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and if you look at the back of her head close enough you can see she is split to pied


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

very pritty cockatiel there. You do not have to hand feed cockatiels as mine are reasonably hand friendly from just handling them once a day for about 5 mines in the box and how ever long they want to stay once they have fledged. if this is done often enough during a day, they can become like yours (I only ahve time and they turn too aviary like and into "wild" cockatiel which are not as scared of humans as others who have not had this.


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

A very pretty youngster and obviously quite at home on your hand, Allen.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

She is a lovely little birdy,
she be nicely paired with my young Sandy I bet lol
she and himhave those giant black eyes


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

she has a mate i,m going to set her up with he is a wf grey split to lutino to pied she is wf cinnamon pearl split to pied

here is her future mate rapture


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww. What a little angel. She is very cute.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

You should leave the pairing up for a few months incase you get any Male urges from him, shes very young 

Sandy is a tiny bit older then her but he's gradually moulting of and growing up! 
im not bothering with a mate for him he's just a baby, he gets his kicks out of bugging Teallie and Missy which have bonded! 

well all of them have bonded,
Missy doesn't give Teallie Scritches thats Sandys job lmao!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well sasha is 1 month older then rapture niether of them are interested in mating at all they are just enjoying being a pest to the adults


----------

